# mo plumbin down under



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello all zoners This is a continuation of my previous thread. These are some snaps of the reticulated hot water service I installed for the office/hub/kitchen/laundry for a mental health facility late last year. It's basically an abicus tube solar with storage tank fed by float tank on the side there with a gas instaneous booster reticulated with a lead lag pump set up. All hanging off uni strut box outs I made up when there was nothing to hang anything off haha don't you hate it when you make everything nice and plumb and neat then the sparkys and comma guys come in and drape their wires around the place like tinsel on a Christmas tree? The last photo is just a quick shot of the near by fire service fed via testable backflow device then running in series to 2 other reels. I'd love to hear some comparisons


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks like good work thanks for post


----------



## Plumber/sc (Sep 16, 2011)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> Hello all zoners This is a continuation of my previous thread. These are some snaps of the reticulated hot water service I installed for the office/hub/kitchen/laundry for a mental health facility late last year. It's basically an abicus tube solar with storage tank fed by float tank on the side there with a gas instaneous booster reticulated with a lead lag pump set up. All hanging off uni strut box outs I made up when there was nothing to hang anything off haha don't you hate it when you make everything nice and plumb and neat then the sparkys and comma guys come in and drape their wires around the place like tinsel on a Christmas tree? The last photo is just a quick shot of the near by fire service fed via testable backflow device then running in series to 2 other reels. I'd love to hear some comparisons


Look ok I guess


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Plumber/sc said:


> Look ok I guess


Nice 45s on the cold inlet hey? ; )


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

looks good


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good to me


----------

